
Eyejusters - A new way to help the world see - instakill
http://eyejusters.com/home/
======
avishva123
i am a B.Sc comp.sc, working as COBOL programmer in india. i have Presbyopia
[cant see near things].

I found concept of 'adjustable glasses' so seductive, it was instant 'i want
it'

i bought an eyejuster 3 mths ago. paid US$40. whooping amount for me.

the glasses are _UTTERLY_ completely useless. absolute utter crap.

here's why - if i turn the wheel and focus them for reading a book nr the kbd,
and then if i turn my head to see the monitor - bam! complete utter white-out.
cant see anything. out of focus.

and then if i lift my head to find my coffee mug - Bam ! utter white-out. cant
see a damm thing. total out of focus

dont buy the damm things. its VERY seductive in theory. but totally utterly
broken in practice. an unmitigated $40 disaster. [somewhat like the Nice
thermostats PG commented on recently]

------
nycacorp
looks good for a product that CVS can sell to replace disposable reading
glasses, but it doesn't solve any big problems like amount of magnification,
distance situations and style options in general

------
kawera
Similar: [http://superfocus.com/](http://superfocus.com/)

------
msie
It's too bad I can't buy distance vision glasses. Only reading glasses.

~~~
instakill
I was thinking the same thing when I saw this site.

